# FreeBSD don't see LSI1078 (IBM x3850 m2 72332LG)



## Telesis (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello all
 I'm trying install 8.1 to IBM x3850, but system don't see raid disks.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2010)

you should use pastebin or comparable.


----------



## Matty (Aug 3, 2010)

did you try the mfi driver? because the mpt driver is loaded but as of the looks of it the mfi does support the lsi1078 and not the mpt


http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.1-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## Telesis (Aug 3, 2010)

GENERIC kernel build with mfi.

```
FreeBSD 8.1-RC2 #0: Tue Jun 29 20:42:40 UTC 2010
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```


```
# cat GENERIC | grep mfi
device          mfi             # LSI MegaRAID SAS
```


----------



## Telesis (Aug 3, 2010)

Full dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/nrdqQqKS


----------



## Matty (Aug 3, 2010)

you could try 9-current to see if it makes any difference


----------



## Telesis (Aug 3, 2010)

same trouble with 9-current


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2010)

Is RC2 the exact same as RELEASE at this point?


----------



## Telesis (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm try releases from 7.x to current, all fail.


----------



## butcher (Aug 4, 2010)

```
found->	vendor=0x1000, dev=0x0062, revid=0x04
	domain=0, bus=4, slot=0, func=0
	class=01-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
	cmdreg=0x0047, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=16 (dwords)
	lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
	intpin=a, irq=10
	powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D3  current D0
	MSI supports 4 messages, 64 bit
	MSI-X supports 4 messages in map 0x10
	[B]map[10]: type Memory[/B], range 64, base 0xf62c0000, size 14, enabled
pcib4: requested memory range 0xf62c0000-0xf62c3fff: good
	[B]map[18]: type I/O Port[/B], range 32, base 0x3400, size  8, enabled
	[B]map[1c]: type Memory[/B], range 64, base 0xf6280000, size 18, enabled
```

mpt_pci.c:

```
#define MPT_IO_BAR      0
#define MPT_MEM_BAR     1
...

        mpt->pci_pio_rid = PCIR_BAR(MPT_IO_BAR);
        mpt->pci_pio_reg = bus_alloc_resource(dev, SYS_RES_IOPORT,
                            &mpt->pci_pio_rid, 0, ~0, 0, RF_ACTIVE);
...

        mpt->pci_mem_rid = PCIR_BAR(MPT_MEM_BAR);
        mpt->pci_reg = bus_alloc_resource(dev, SYS_RES_MEMORY,
                        &mpt->pci_mem_rid, 0, ~0, 0, RF_ACTIVE);
```

So, you can try to change MPT_IO_BAR and MPT_MEM_BAR.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Is RC2 the exact same as RELEASE at this point?



Driver-wise, I'm pretty sure that it is.  A couple of minor changes and this SA are all that I can recall seeing change.


----------

